# wood lathe help



## anywaterfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, i am looking to expand on my rod building creativeness, and i am looking for a wood lathe to start trning cork and wood handles and maybe some synthetic. I have used the drill moter and sandpaper rout but, does not work so well for wood. can anyone reccomned a wood lathe to use and also some suggestions on how you set up to do the turning.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

What ac outlet do you have avail? 110 / 220 /440 2 phase...


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a PSI Turncrafter Pro, it is just like the Jet Mini lathe but much cheaper. 

I was also talking with Johnny Quest and he has a micro lathe that is really sweet and turns perfectly true everytime but you are limited to length on the micro lathe.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I bought mine on sale at Harbor Freight


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

PSI Turncrafter Pro

x2


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

Grizzly cast iron bench top. I love it...except when I have to move it. Weighs in around 100lbs, but very reliable, and the 6 speeds come in handy.


----------



## anywaterfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

most accessible is 110 electric, but would be nothing to run 220 or greater have plenty of room in my box for breakers. 

I was wondering how you guys turn your cork on the blank. Looking for some fresh ideas.


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

I pre-drill my cork rings to the smallest size of teh portion of rod i am covering. I then take either a 12" or 14" steel mandrel and cover it with bees wax,then glue up the cork on the mandrel then turn. I do not turn on the rod some do but you need a good vac. dust collector system as the cork dust will get in everything. I have done touch ups on my power wrapper but the rod must be set dead level or you will beat the tip to death.
This is just the way i do it and there are better ways I'm sure


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I would think anything you can find with at least 3/4 hp motor will give you plenty of turning power for wood. Just remember high speed low feed better the finish, lower speeds high feed used for material removal. Horse power is your friend.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

anywaterfisher said:


> Ok, i am looking to expand on my rod building creativeness, and i am looking for a wood lathe to start trning cork and wood handles and maybe some synthetic. I have used the drill moter and sandpaper rout but, does not work so well for wood. can anyone reccomned a wood lathe to use and also some suggestions on how you set up to do the turning.


I have a almost new HF lathe sitting in the garage you are welcome to come get anytime you want for free. It was passed off to me and I will pass it off to you.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I can do full length handles with my micro lathe if I use a 3/8 mandrel.
Its precision is unbelievable. Variable speed and can cut metal parts as well.. I have a regular wood lathe also, but prefer the micro...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Never heard anything else from Anywaterfisher so if anyone wants this lathe come get it.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Bobby, do you have any pictures?


----------



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

Bobby i was looking at getting one for christmas....If now one has taken it I would love it. I'm up here in Mont Belvieu wouldn't take much for me to come down that way.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It has been spoken for but I will let you know Thursday if it is still here or not.


----------



## conner48d (Nov 27, 2009)

*Lathe*

Bobby I'll call you in the AM before I come and pick it up.

conner48d


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Lathe is gone. Nice meeting you conner48d. Just remember any time you want to learn how to make pens come on down.


----------



## conner48d (Nov 27, 2009)

*Lathe*

Thanks Bobby that is a nice Lathe and i will be getting in touch with you often. Thanks again..................

Danny


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ain't this a great site with great people?


----------

